# HELP QUICKLY PLEASE my neon tetra turned yellow



## plants beauty (Jun 10, 2010)

hello every body
can you please help me
yesterday, i saw one of my neon tetras sticking to the glass and not moving, i knocked on the glass but it didn't move also, so i grabbed the net and touched the fish with it and the terta continued swimming normally

today i just came back, and say it sticking to the glass and YELLOW COLORED, and IT DIDN"T MOVE when i used the net, also its head is facing down
can you please help me quickly, i don't want it to die, i just bought it yesterday, with another 5 neons


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Its going to die. I suggest returning your yellow fish. Its probably already dead. :^(


----------



## plants beauty (Jun 10, 2010)

thanks gordon, i did...but do u know why this happened!! i just got the fish!!!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

They turn whitish/tan when they are dying.
That's all I know

Your neon tetras should be blue and red all the time.


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

Sorry but it looks like you got an unhealthy neon tetras. That happens sometimes and it's not your fault. Unless... is this a new tank? Neons are not good fish to cycle a tank with.


----------



## plants beauty (Jun 10, 2010)

thank you gramazing
i think i got an unhealthy tetra, because it died 24 hours later, but regarding your question about the tank, first of all, it's not even a tank , it's a bowl, i wanted a tank for almost a year and a half, but i couldn't afford the one i wanted, so i bought this bowl, just you know to fulfill a bit of my desire, hopefully i'll buy that aquarium 4 months later, and i'll order my aquarium books in the following days, see?!!!

but i have a question, my ph level is 8.5 to 9, how can this affect my neons?!!! bcoz they're not eating
thanks guys


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

I can tell that you are both passionate and enthusiasic about keeping fish! That's terrific!

What you need to know, though, is that a bowl isn't going to work for 5 fish, of any kind. What's missing is the filtration. I would suggest you get one of the cheapest self-contained tanks, like the Marineland 3 or 6. These can be found for less than $50. 

I started with the Marineland Eclipse 6, and used that to learn about pH, tank cycling and all the other stuff. I found that tank at Walmart for $35. It is now my quarantine tank -- something you will want to use it for when you eventually get a bigger tank too. 

Second, it's pretty easy to look up the pH, temperature and water hardness that your fish need to be healthy. Use aqadvisor.com or Wikipedia.

Third, read what you can find here about the nitrogen cycle and how to cycle a new tank.

In the mean time, you will need to change at least 50% the water in your bowl at least once per day, to be safe. Also, make sure you are using dechlorinated water. There are drops for this at the pet store.

Kind regards.


----------

